# plowing in evergreen, colorado



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey guys i have a customer that is looking for somebody in evergreen, co. to plow a lot for him he told me it is abot 30mins. worth of plowing and 15 mins. of hand work i dont know all the details but please reach him if you have any questions his name is Bob and his number is 303 902 2080 or send me a pm


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I'll check in on him. Thanks


----------

